#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Odd happenings

## seastorm

Hey, I used to post here under the fractal flame, a long time without posting and forgetting my password while the site was under construction led to my having to create a new user name. In the time of my absence things have gotten...wierd. I have had multiple people approach me requesting readings and psychic assistance, people who would have no way of knowing that I do such things. I have even recieved an e-mail contact from an individual as far away as India whom I have never met. I am a member of the military and as such am required to remain clean cut and "normal" looking. I do not wear any sort of spiritual jewelery nor do I have any tattoos or clothing that would indicate my metaphysical bent. I do not post anything related to such things on any sort of networking site such as facebook or myspace and, due to my job, I do not live anywhere near the area where I grew up or anywhere where my practices are known. The fact that so many random people who don't know me have tracked me down for support of a magickal nature is strange to me and I was wondering if anyone here had had similar experiences. If there is a beacon I am setting off that I am not aware of could someone help me locate it lol?

----------


## Light

I think people can sense things without them knowing why or being aware of. You might have to be careful though , so you don't get drained and burned out from helping everyone. 
You might need to work out, how to create a barrier, if you start feeling overwhelmed. 

It is true I beleive, you do come accross in this life, with the ones that have been around in your past lives, espesially the last one, but remember, you have to keep that boundary clear, this is now and that was then and how you will choose to live your life in this one, is the key.

----------


## Light

> yes we can learn from the past but what is important is this life and what we do with it.


So true....

----------

